# apothecary cabinet



## cedricb (24 Apr 2021)

Hi,

I’m quite new to woodworking. I’m planning to build an apothecary type cabinet to store our garden bits.

I’m just wondering how do you do the internal horizontal/vertical partitions?
I’m fine with the frame, backing board and the little drawers but not sure how to do the internals...

I could have 3 grooves on each side of the outside frame to slot the horizontal shelves but I can’t think how to do the vertical partitions.

Cheers,


----------



## Adam W. (24 Apr 2021)

I'd like to know what an apothecary cabinet looks like.


----------



## Ttrees (24 Apr 2021)

Guessing something like the one Derek made?








Apothecary chest


Lynndy and I were in Auckland, New Zealand recently for the wedding of her niece. We stayed with her brother and his wife. They have a wonderful home with some nice examples of arts and crafts furniture, one of which was an apothecary chest. I really love these pieces, and Lynndy especially has...




www.ukworkshop.co.uk


----------



## jvc26 (24 Apr 2021)

Derek Cohen’s @Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) springs to mind: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/Furniture/ApothecaryChestWeekendOne.html

[Ed.] @Ttrees looks like the posts crossed!


----------



## cedricb (24 Apr 2021)

ah excellent thanks for the link! ...that’s for sure mine won’t be curved or that level of craftsmanship!!!


----------

